
Ask HN: Developers with kids, how do you do it? - f0rfun
Can&#x27;t afford a helper.. both of us are working weekdays from 9-6. When I&#x27;m home from work, it&#x27;s just catching up with my kids, house chores and then to bed.. I&#x27;m only left with short pockets of time on weekends to read&#x2F;play catch up.<p>Feel like I&#x27;m falling far behind my readings and practice. How do I keep pace with the industry while being a parent? Is this normal?<p>Would love to hear from devs who are parents share your experience and how to strike a balance?<p>Thanks folks!
======
pkrotich
Being a parent, simply put, changes your priorities. It’s not about you
anymore.

Just be patient - in a couple of years you’ll be checking on them to see if
they’re still alive - because they won’t need you as much.

Being close to extended family helps - getting a weekend off from time to time
to recharge does wonders.

------
pontus
+1

I have all sorts of things I want to do (books to read, projects to work on,
...). When I do have the time (at nights / during naps) I either have dishes
to do, laundry to fold, or just no energy.

